# photon vibe photo cell position



## fritz (Mar 10, 2020)

any suggestion on how to position the photo cells of the photon vibe? what's the correct angle?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 10, 2020)

I usually bend the LDRs at a 90 degree-ish angle so they are facing the LED.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 10, 2020)

I.E.;


----------



## fritz (Mar 11, 2020)

I guess I'll do it the same way. 

By the way my pcb looks totally different, only 4 photo cells...


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Mar 11, 2020)

something like this


----------



## fritz (Mar 11, 2020)

yep!


----------



## phi1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Nostradoomus’ pic is of a phase ii build, that’s why it looks different, but he showed it since it’s the same idea for the LEDs. No harm in asking here, but you can also get a good idea of this type of thing by searching the build reports section for the pedal you’re planning to build


----------



## Barry (Mar 12, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Nostradoomus’ pic is of a phase ii build, that’s why it looks different, but he showed it since it’s the same idea for the LEDs. No harm in asking here, but you can also get a good idea of this type of thing by searching the build reports section for the pedal you’re planning to build


Highly recommend looking through the build reports before any build, might be a great mod or lesson learned from others experience!


----------



## Barry (Mar 12, 2020)

Also you may want to search for your build in modifications


----------

